# Hello



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

My name is Richard and I am a retired University lecturer living in South Wales.

I mostly drink Americano and Cappuccino using a bean to cup machine as I am lazy. So my question as a newbie is,

am I missing something by using a bean to cup?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi Richard.

I'm an ex b2c user.

Yes you are missing a lot - mainly in quality of extraction and also flexibility.

After moving to an e61 pump machine and a decent grinder the flavours, mouth feel and quality of milk foam were completely different.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

You might consider a sage oracle too ;-)


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi Richard and welcome.

Like Kenny, I think it fair to say that by using bean to cup you are definitely missing something.

However, only you can determine whether 'that something' outweighs your laziness and the extent to which you are satisfied with the coffee your b2c produces.

Equipment capable of delivering far tastier coffee will inevitably demand a bit more involvement from you. If you see that as being a faff and a pain rather than an enjoyable or essential element of the process or ritual, then it probably isn't the way for you to go.

Either way, enjoy your coffee.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi Richard welcome, like @kennyboy993 and @Snakehips have said bean to cup is so much easier,

but then you get to miss out on all the trials and tribulations of trying to make a decent espresso,

and going through buckets of milk trying to make tidy micro foam, and then if and when you do,

you then have to try and make latte art don't start me on that


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

How does your home cappuccino compare to your favourite coffee shop Richard - much difference?


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> How does your home cappuccino compare to your favourite coffee shop Richard - much difference?


Thanks for the replies.

I have to say that it is wonderful being able to press a button and get my favourite morning drink (Americano) at 7.00 am without effort.

The machine (an elderly DL ESAM5500) is customisable and I can control everything except tamping. After much experimenting I can produce an americano that

is fine for me and a cappuccino as good if not better than the shop.

My cappuccino recipe is two shots of coffee, a shot of milk frothed at the cafelatte setting, a shot of milk frothed at the cappuccino setting and a sprinkle of chocolate.

Having said that it would be interesting and fun to have a blind tasting using the same beans to compare b2c with other methods.

As you say, live and let live.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

There are some quite good b2c machines available. If you are happy with the drink it produces then thats fine. Not many will say that as most of us have blinkers telling us that you have to have separate grinder to machine, scales tamper and the like and if you do not, then your coffee simply cannot be a good standard!

Click on the link then follow the video reviews!

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/melitta-varianza-bean-to-cup-2917.html


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Hello Richard and welcome. We used to have a Gaggia Brera B2C machine at work which very recently died. I would say that the coffee it produced was OK, but absolutely nothing when compared to a cappuccino I make at home with a good grinder and espresso machine with all the associated faff. But for me personally, it's worth it.

It's replacement will be a Delonghi ESAM 45.760 B2C at just under a grand, it's not cheap, and you can get a good grinder and espresso machine for that kind of money.

But most people just don't have the time or inclination, especially in the work-place, to mess about.


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up dfk41.

I paid to get my machine repaired last year and now intend to run it to destruction before replacement.

It is now 7 years old and giving good service, but I had started looking around for a replacement and was interested in the Melitta

Barista TSP that seems to get good reviews.


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

I agree lake_m, it does require dedication and time that I don't feel able to invest in to achieve the incremental benefits of the purist approach;

especially early in the morning and catering for visitors.


----------

